# Iweb sur ipad ?



## diesel52 (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, n'ayant pas trouvé de résultat sur cette question je me permet d'ouvrir un fil, 
En effet, j'anime un site international grâce à Iweb, j'ai moi même un imac 27" et j'aimerais savoir si IWEB est disponible avec le nouvel ipad,
Car étant un site de modélisme ferroviaire, j'ai très souvent besoin de le modifier lors des expositions de modélisme un peu partout en Europe, actuellement c'est très dur de tout noter et faire à la maison, si je pouvais le faire n'importe ou n'importe quand, montrer les nouveautés à d'autres et des versions de site non encore diffusées ou tout simplement créer des pages depuis n'importe où.
Bref vous l'aurez compris, c'est le seul argument qui me ferait acheter l'ipad. 
Après quelques recherches sur google je n'ai rien trouvé de formel.

Merci d'avance pour toute l'aide que vous saurez m'apporter.
Cordialement...


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2011)

Et non, cela, n'existe pas et en plus ne semble pas être à l'état de projet.

Il n'y a même pas de logiciels de création de " vraies " pages web sur iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Avril 2011)

J'utilise wordpress pour gérer mes 2 sites pro... Ca marche bien mieux qu'iweb qui n'est vraiment pas optimisé...

Ok, au début Ca dEmande de se plonger dans le code, mais c'est tellement puissant... Et les outils d'administrations ou de publications sont dispo via une appli iOS (ou via safari, car il y a une interface web de publication)...


----------



## diesel52 (21 Avril 2011)

Cela est donc bien dommage ... 
Pour le moment iweb me suffit grandement, je n'ai pas énormément de maitrise du code donc Iweb le fait pour moi  

Merci à vous


----------

